
GDPR Data Export from Spotify - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/steipete/status/1025029133175336960
======
Nextgrid
The most concerning part here isn't the data itself, it's that their default
data export is explicitly designed to mislead users into believing they are
collecting less data than they actually do. They are explicitly and willingly
breaching the GDPR here.

~~~
bdnelson
Can you expand on that some? What about the format is misleading? Is it
because they are providing the data in separate files?

~~~
anoncake
Maybe it's because by default, you get like 6 JSON files with almost nothing
even when they store 250MB worth of data you only get after many emails and
complaining and a month of waiting.

